# AR 5.1 interconnects



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

Anybody have experience with Acoustic Research cables? 

I recently picked up a Yamaha S1800 and want to pick up some SACD's. I looked at Blue Jeans but would rather not spend upwards to a $120 for one and thought this one may be sufficient considering I have no plans to accumulate a large SACD library.


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

tthurman said:


> Anybody have experience with Acoustic Research cables?
> 
> I recently picked up a Yamaha S1800 and want to pick up some SACD's. I looked at Blue Jeans but would rather not spend upwards to a $120 for one and thought this one may be sufficient considering I have no plans to accumulate a large SACD library.


Your link didn't go thru. I assume THIS (hopefully) is it. I'm assuming also that there are no HDMI connections in your SACD setup.

The cable above is in their lower lineup, but should be decent. I have used stuff from their mid- and masters-series. The Masters are really nice, but huge. They changed the material used for their mid-line stuff a few years ago, and I didn't like the feel of the cables...very stiff. I don't know if they have improved the rubber rings or sleeves around the interconnects or not, but they used to become brittle over time.

Wait for it....someone will jump in with a Monoprice recommendation


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Have you looked here - http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Video-Cables/Composite-RCA-Video-Cable/1.html

Another good place for cables is http://www.monoprice.com/home/index.asp


----------



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

Strange, the link works for me.

http://www.araccessories.com/aracce...CTION_CATEGORY_IDnull&ACTION_PRODUCT_ID=PR136

This is the ProII series which, judging from the way the list it on their site is a step above the you linked and right below the master seires.

Apparently this specific player will not pass it over HDMI but it doesn't matter to me as this is connecting to a 3803 without HDMI anyway.

I checked monoprice first and repeatedly as I never returned any results on a 5.1 set which I thought was odd. Perhaps my searching skills aren't so good. Thanks for the links but I'm not seeing the set I am looking for there.


----------



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

Strange!

I found the master series for half the price of the Pro II series I was looking at.

NM, not in stock


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

SACD and DVD-A will play over HDMI V1.2 but not V1.1. Like you said, though, the 3803 is not an HDMI receiver so it is a mute point anyway. 

Monoprice doesn't have a 5.1 set, you just but 3 sets of RCA cables and you have your 6 channels needed  Their cables are fine, but are fairly stiff FYI. I use them all over my house and have zero issues with them but I wouldn't doubt if I'm losing some resolution with them ...


----------



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

I've got some of their cables and find them to work fine. My main system is almost all Blue Jeans....talk about stiff! 

It would be economical to go with the three pair as you suggest.


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

tthurman said:


> I've got some of their cables and find them to work fine. My main system is almost all Blue Jeans....talk about stiff!
> 
> It would be economical to go with the three pair as you suggest.


Sounds good. Or 2 pairs of component video


----------



## jvgillow (Sep 14, 2006)

I have that exact set of AR PR136 that I'm not using. HDMI is just so much more convenient 

The only advantage over just buying 3 normal pairs is the discrete colors on the 6-piece set, but a lot of receivers & SACD players don't even use that color scheme on their 5.1 RCA jacks.


----------



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

So since you have this set how's the build quality etc?


----------



## jvgillow (Sep 14, 2006)

Build quality is decent but nothing really special. The plugs fit quite tightly, and the RCA barrels are metal and they unscrew in case you needed to try to repair one of the connectors. They are a step above the premium monoprice cables or the regular blue-type AR cables.


----------



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

